

How I hosted a local television contest for $2.37 on heroku - carlsednaoui
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/5acc19da8a6d

======
tarikozket
You can use redis's set or list command next time for increase i/o rate and
decrease response time. However, great experiment!

